
This is the truth about the Berlin Christmas market terror attack - kensai
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/truth-berlin-christmas-market-terror-9500721
======
kensai
"A civilised nation does not charge or jail anyone for a thing they MIGHT do.
If we do it to terrorists, then we will do it to anyone. The simple and hard
truth is that if a few thousand people want to kill you, one of them will
probably manage it. They only have to get it right once.

Germany did not 'let Amri in', and nor did Italy. He was denied the right to
remain in two nations which picked him up on their radar in exactly the way
they should have done.

It was Tunisia who allowed a wanted criminal to roam free, and to leave its
borders. It was Tunisia who refused to accept him back. It was Tunisia that
took four months to issue a passport. And it's Tunisia that has a massive
problem with terrorism, and an estimated 7,000 of its citizens who are members
of Islamic State."

